# Throttle control



## Cosmo Whiskey (Dec 2, 2021)

Where is the throttle control on a troy bilt 2420 snow blower


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

there is likely none. most new snowblowers are that way.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ditto .....


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Ariens Compact does not have a throttle either......really dissappointed Deluxe and Platinum do


----------

